# Under car protection



## LowSide76 (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi guys ,
Just wondering what people use to try stop underneath car rusting anymore.
I'm coming from motorbikes where you give them a good coat of acf-50 which seems to stop anything rusting, but would be a big job to do a car sovwasxwondering if there is anything that you can easily spray on it?


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Bilt Hambers products are king here, that or POR15 - but thats more of a paint. Bilt Hamber wise Dynax UB or UC sounds like the automotive equivalent of acf-50.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

I use a combination of acf-50 and bilt hamber dynax-uc it's a winning combo for me.


----------



## LowSide76 (Nov 4, 2018)

So that bit hsmberxstuff do you just spray on?


----------



## LowSide76 (Nov 4, 2018)

Just looked into it accounts amazing, how many aerosol cans does it take


----------



## jdo (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for asking the question LowSide76, I've been wondering the same thing. From reading around on the forum I had come to the conclusion that using the Bilt Hamber products were the answer..... however, I am also considering this. Yes it would be a lot more expensive, but it looks as thorough as you can get? Thoughts welcome:

https://before-n-after.co.uk/index.html


----------



## LowSide76 (Nov 4, 2018)

It sounds good that but maybe unrealistic price wise as I only.have a 2007 focus st so think I will go down the dynax uc route, just wishni knew someone with a ramp as would make it 10 times easier lol


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

How much will depend on the size of your vehicle, whether you are doing behind the arch liners or not filling the sills etc..., the cans are large and covers very well.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

jdo said:


> Thanks for asking the question LowSide76, I've been wondering the same thing. From reading around on the forum I had come to the conclusion that using the Bilt Hamber products were the answer..... however, I am also considering this. Yes it would be a lot more expensive, but it looks as thorough as you can get? Thoughts welcome:
> 
> https://before-n-after.co.uk/index.html


Jesus good luck working on that underneath after they've sprayed that gunky stuff on. Dynax is king because it's non sticky formula dries like candle wax but is really durable.


----------



## LowSide76 (Nov 4, 2018)

Ultra said:


> How much will depend on the size of your vehicle, whether you are doing behind the arch liners or not filling the sills etc..., the cans are large and covers very well.


Focus st so whatv2-3 cans will do it


----------



## jerseyman (Aug 18, 2006)

jdo said:


> Thanks for asking the question LowSide76, I've been wondering the same thing. From reading around on the forum I had come to the conclusion that using the Bilt Hamber products were the answer..... however, I am also considering this. Yes it would be a lot more expensive, but it looks as thorough as you can get? Thoughts welcome:
> 
> https://before-n-after.co.uk/index.html


Do a bit of google research before spending you money.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Me and my lad have just done his focus. We took the arch liners off and sprayed behind them thoroughly, once cleaned of course. We sprayed inside all of the cavaties underneath, eg chassis rails etc, we injected the sills, doors and sprayed the floor pan, again after thoroughly cleaning wire brushing etc etc. We used 11 cans of dynax plus we brushed on some s50 that I had as well.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Have you considered 5l of WD40, ACF50 or the like and a pressure sprayer to get into the cracks and crevices..
5l of Wd40 can usually be had for around £20.
I find it works well if you do not want to go the whole hog and retreating is easy when it is felt necessary.


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

I did underneath my Land Rover 110 van from new in early 2014 with Bilt Hamber's various Dynax products. I used 23 of the 750ml aerosol cans, but then I'm paranoid, the van's very big and Land Rover used the "nothing" method of underside protection from the factory...!

I re-did some of it this summer and only needed about four cans. There was hardly any rust under there. I've kept an eye on the underside since 2014 and as soon as any rusty bits started to appear (on exposed sharp edges and so forth), they had a quick spray of Dynax UB. 

I've been a fan of BH stuff since I discovered it in 2005 and am convinced it works very well.

I used to swear by Waxoyl on my cars, but having seen places where it dried out and cracked, letting water in underneath, I wouldn't even consider it now. And it's ghastly to use compared to Dynax too.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Have a quick look through their products, personally I can't fault anything of theirs I've used.

Anti corrosion products.

https://www.bilthamber.com/corrosion-protection-and-rust-treatments/

What I did mine with.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=408716


----------



## LowSide76 (Nov 4, 2018)

Cheers for comments guys, definitely going to get the bilt hamber stuff.


----------



## jdo (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks from me also - LowSide76 for the original question, jerseyman for prompting me to undertake some due diligence and everyone else for your advice. Bilt Hamber it is!


----------

